# Alaska Snowplowing Picture Journal for 2012-2013



## Alaska Boss

Ok,.. well, we are right on the edge of beginning a brand-new snow plowing season here in Alaska,.. so ready or not, here it comes. I don't have the same number of "pre-season" scenery photos that I would have if I had been around here earlier,... so just a few will have to do in introducing the new plowing season,... and the new snow each year starts showing up each year in August on the higher mountain tops,... it stays about the same time the leaves start changing colors in early September,... if that doesn't get ya excited,... then you're in the wrong business,...:bluebounc


----------



## Alaska Boss

Some of these came from a good friend of mine taken in September while moose hunting,... but the threat of snow becomes real when the temps fall below freezing every night when skies are clear,....


----------



## Alaska Boss

New snow in the fall is very distracting to me,... when mountain tops sport a new white coating in the morning,.. it's hard to concentrate on anything else,... :redbounce


----------



## Alaska Boss

But it probably makes waterfowl somewhat nervous,... knowing they have very little time left before they need to move to a warmer climate in the south,.... prsport


----------



## Alaska Boss

When I got home from way up north a few weeks ago, the mountains in my backyard were getting a fresh snow dusting almost on a daily basis,...


----------



## Alaska Boss

The snow in September creeps closer to treeline, but usually doesn't stick until October,...


----------



## Alaska Boss

But now, as of today, the middle of October, we have several inches of snow on the ground,... all the lakes are froze over,... temps get close to 0° F (-18° C) on most nights lately,... so at any time now we could get dumped on big-time,... so the fun & games are about to begin,.... :redbouncepayup:waving:


----------



## dfd9

Alaska Boss;1501142 said:


> But now, as of today, the middle of October, we have several inches of snow on the ground,... all the lakes are froze over,... temps get close to 0° F (-18° C) on most nights lately,... so at any time now we could get dumped on big-time,... so the fun & games are about to begin,.... :redbouncepayup:waving:


Looking good as always.

Still thinking I live in the wrong state.

Zero in October, what a great place to live.


----------



## Luther

Stunning pic's as always Boss!


----------



## dieseld

Looking forward to a another photo filled season from your life.


----------



## DieselSlug

Beautiful pictures. I would love to live there. Heck even visit! Cant wait to see the season rolling!


----------



## NBI Lawn

Awesome pictures as always. We only need about 1/4 of the snow you get up there though.


----------



## mjlawncare

gorgeous country u live in would love to check it out one day the closet i got to alaska was northwest territorys on a caribou hunt a few years back


----------



## blazer_kid

Great pics it's just beautiful there. Can't wait for some plowing pics.


----------



## Banksy

Woohoo!! Here we go!


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

AB

Love your threads..

Great pix of that peaceful wilderness you call home.



Your pic postings really makes my day !


Thanks ! Thumbs Up


----------



## IDST

What kind of trigger do you guys have to start your plowing at??


----------



## 03fordboss

Another year of pictures, I can't wait


----------



## deere615

Awesome! I have a feeling we will be stuck with the rough winter this season! Looking forward to your pictures this year AB!


----------



## L.I.Mike

I look forward to this every year. Great pictures.


----------



## 91AK250

i was checking the weather up your way and i saw it was snowing alittle?

we have a dusting here in anchorage, keeps spitting for awhile. hoping for something real soon!

cant wait for all your pics through the season. hope this year is alittle easier on you. 

Be safe Dave


----------



## plowmaster07

Beautiful pictures as usual! Have fun and be safe this season! 
-Aaron


----------



## secret_weapon

Beautiful pictures as always. Hopefully this winter keep you busy but not overwhelming like last winter.


----------



## 89Heaver

best of luck AB. Be safe, be warm, and best wishes! thanks for posting


----------



## MatthewG

Front row seat, ready for the show


----------



## A&J Landscaping

Yes time for the show take it away AB


----------



## Alaska Boss

Well, so far nothing much has been happening around here,... just clear & cold & freezing everything up hard, so there's not going to be any soft ground to start with this winter. That's how I like it,... it's always best to have things frozen good before the show starts. So, I've just been running around cutting trails open & and going on some final 4-wheeler trips while there's no snow.


----------



## Alaska Boss

Rivers & creeks have been running ice for weeks now,... and these pictures were taken about 2 weeks ago,.. now many of these places have dammed up & frozen over,...


----------



## Alaska Boss

Temps have been going down to -15° to -20°F every night, so frozen waterfalls are hanging all over the place already,....


----------



## Alaska Boss

And the wildlife, including this Dall sheep ewe & lamb, have it easy right now,... no bugs & no snow to dig thru,... and their camo isn't working too good at the moment, but that can all change at any time now,... and it most certainly will,... :waving:


----------



## 91AK250

looking good! i'm hoping for the white stuff but it just stays clear and chilly. you are right though i love the ground being frozen first!


----------



## alldayrj

Hows the equipment? Vxts still holding together? Anythin new with the trucks?


----------



## BPS#1

WOW, such purdy places!!!


----------



## Banksy

Awesome start for the season AB!


----------



## DareDog

Hows the sled? did you have any time last year to ride it??


----------



## dfd9

I see snow. lol

That's aboot as mulch as we had last year.


----------



## MWSAI

I can't wait to visit Alaska, what a beautiful state. Hope some of that snow hits Chicagoland soon!


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Sweet pix, man.... !

Thumbs Up


----------



## jbuetheg81

Great Pictures


----------



## mercer_me

Alaska Boss;1506063 said:


> Well, so far nothing much has been happening around here,... just clear & cold & freezing everything up hard, so there's not going to be any soft ground to start with this winter. That's how I like it,... it's always best to have things frozen good before the show starts. So, I've just been running around cutting trails open & and going on some final 4-wheeler trips while there's no snow.
> 
> Temps have been going down to -15° to -20°F every night, so frozen waterfalls are hanging all over the place already,....


I would love to go 4-wheeling with you. It looks like you have a lot of nice places to ride.


----------



## xtreem3d

Alaska Boss;1506067 said:


> And the wildlife, including this Dall sheep ewe & lamb, have it easy right now,... no bugs & no snow to dig thru,... and their camo isn't working too good at the moment, but that can all change at any time now,... and it most certainly will,... :waving:


How close will they let you get to them ? that is very cool !!!!
Steve


----------



## Flawless440

Love the pics. love the mountains, wish we had some here to hike


----------



## EIB

Great pictures.


----------



## Alaska Boss

alldayrj;1506076 said:


> Hows the equipment? Vxts still holding together? Anythin new with the trucks?


Well, everything is good right now, as long as I'm not using anything. Took the VXT all apart, replaced some pins, etc, and it's about as tight & nice now as a new plow. The OBS Chevys just keep working like they should,.. (knock on wood)



DareDog;1506213 said:


> Hows the sled? did you have any time last year to ride it??


It's running great,... which is amazing after the fiasco I had to go thru at the beginning of last winter with it.  I rode it alot,... close to 4,000 miles on it now, but 0 so far this winter,... but that could change now at any time,... 



xtreem3d;1506751 said:


> How close will they let you get to them ? that is very cool !!!!
> Steve


Well, it depends on the time of year,... where they are,... and whether or not they think you're stalking them. A long telephoto lens eliminates a lot of climbing tho,.. Thumbs Up

Well, today, October 30 was my first few plow jobs for the winter of 2012-2013. Probably didn't really need to plow yet, but it was at least a shake-down run to make sure everything is functioning like it should,... and it is,...


----------



## Alaska Boss

Only got about 3"-4" over night,... but with the ground frozen now probably 2 feet down,... the snow plowing is good,... so I would say that winter has arrived,... :bluebounc:waving:


----------



## buildinon

Looking great as always up there, good luck this year and be safe on your travels up there


----------



## cet

Nice pictures as always.

If we didn't show up to plow that much snow the phone would be ringing off the hook and you would think the world was coming to an end. If it's not black their not happy. It's all about lawsuits here.


----------



## DieselSlug

Good to see some snow somewhere!


----------



## TomsSnowPlowING

Checking in for the 2012 / 2013 season.
My 10 year old son loves those animals pictures.


----------



## Dondo

*Great thread!*

I'm so happy I found this thread again!! The pictures are amazing. Since we didn't get very much snow here last year I followed last years thread very closely. I even had my wife checking it out and we booked a cruise for next year to Scagway, Juno, and Katchacan sorry I know I spelled the towns wrong. Good luck, stay safe, and keep the updates coming. I'm tired of being so jealous of you so I hope we get some snow to push this year too!

Cheers,
Dondo


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

My favorite thread.


I cannot tell you how many people I've talked to about "snow" and your photos of the moose on the roof of the house. We have squirrels, cats, and the occasional raccoon, but no moose on my roof..... not even once.....:laughing:


BTW,


Their faces all get that "bewildered look" when I describe the moose problem up there.... but worth every minute describing it...


----------



## Alaska Boss

Thanks for the comments again,... but not much snow here yet,.... -22° below again this morning,... so everything is freezing up real good,... even the eagles that normally can still find a few late-spawning salmon have gathered together at the few places that still have open water,... but the fishing isn't too good anymore,... so winter scavenging is already underway,... :waving:


----------



## Banksy

Will they eat road kills? I can't see them having much choice soon.


----------



## dfd9

LOL, -22*. I finally had ice on part of my pond this AM.


----------



## SnowplowingLady

Checking in for 2012 2013 enjoyment.


----------



## Dan85

What an awesome picture of all the eagles! I'm envious of the snow, but not the -22 temp! Looking forward to your photo thread this season.


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

nice pics wish we had some of that white stuff keep the pics coming


----------



## xtreem3d

Alaska Boss;1511895 said:


> Thanks for the comments again,... but not much snow here yet,.... -22° below again this morning,... so everything is freezing up real good,... even the eagles that normally can still find a few late-spawning salmon have gathered together at the few places that still have open water,... but the fishing isn't too good anymore,... so winter scavenging is already underway,... :waving:


Aplogizing in advance for you people who know birds, if this is a stupid question but.... Don't birds fly south for the winter? Can they survive -22 below and colder temps?
Steve


----------



## 91AK250

xtreem3d;1517515 said:


> Aplogizing in advance for you people who know birds, if this is a stupid question but.... Don't birds fly south for the winter? Can they survive -22 below and colder temps?
> Steve


plenty of native birds that stay year round :salute:


----------



## xtreem3d

Never would have thought that


----------



## DieselSlug

Alaska Boss;1507995 said:


> Well, everything is good right now, as long as I'm not using anything. Took the VXT all apart, replaced some pins, etc, and it's about as tight & nice now as a new plow. The OBS Chevys just keep working like they should,.. (knock on wood)
> 
> It's running great,... which is amazing after the fiasco I had to go thru at the beginning of last winter with it.  I rode it alot,... close to 4,000 miles on it now, but 0 so far this winter,... but that could change now at any time,...
> 
> Well, it depends on the time of year,... where they are,... and whether or not they think you're stalking them. A long telephoto lens eliminates a lot of climbing tho,.. Thumbs Up
> 
> Well, today, October 30 was my first few plow jobs for the winter of 2012-2013. Probably didn't really need to plow yet, but it was at least a shake-down run to make sure everything is functioning like it should,... and it is,...


I love this set-up. If i every buy a plow i want the boss VXT, Im almost getting burnt out of the diesel thing. I just don't tow to warrant owning one. The warm up time, plugging it in, service intervals, treating fuel. I would love a newer truck like yours with a 350, simple get in and go.. I've got so much tied up in my truck i don't want to get rid of it. Rebuilt engine and trans, i know i shouldn't have any extreme issues now.


----------



## AndersonCS

Always nice picture out of Alaska.


----------



## linycctitan

Truly a gorgeous piece of Gods country up there. A what a way of life, I'm very envious. Stay safe and warm this winter AB.


----------



## AndersonCS

You'll want a DXT from BOSS. Well worth the extra penny for one. No more bent A-frames unless you're just careless.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Anyone else here fascinated with all of the new Alaska shows on the history channel and such ?

Alaska state troopers, etc.... ???

Those AST dudes have some mega huge pelotas.......


----------



## 91AK250

the troopers are awesome guys, also much nicer/easier to deal with then city cops.

yeah, the whole alaska craze is pretty intense. the move coming out about the butcher baker (on frozen ground) will also help it was set and filmed in anchorage. i have some friends in the movie/commercial biz and they have done very well with it.


----------



## Moose's Mowing

Not to hijack the thread or anything......When I got married a few years back, my wife wanted to hit a Caribbean cruise for the honeymoon. She settled for an Alaskan cruise instead. We somehow scraped the $ together for that trip. By far the most spectacular place I've ever seen. The wife even loved it. 

We flew from Philly PA, to Dallas, then up to Anchorage. My cousin was stationed there at the time in the Air Force. He picked us up at the airport, then we drove to Seward. Slept about 3 hours then took a charter fishing trip out in Resurrection Bay for Silver Salmon, yelloweye, rockfish and of course, Halibut. My wife caught a huge ling cod but the season wasn't open for those yet. That was the best 14 hours of my life. We saw eagles, wales, sea lions or seals (can't remember which)....then we got on the cruise ship the next day and went down to Vancouver, which was also a pretty cool place. But we were outta $ by the time we got off the boat so we didn't get to do much there. I'd go back to Alaska right this second if I had the chance, but don't think I'd do a cruise again. You are a lucky guy to live in such an awesome place. But I bet it really starts to suck eating crab and salmon every day huh.....


----------



## snowremoval4les

Always love checking out your pictures from Alaska. All my friends and family here in Nebraska ask me how i dont live in Alaska so i could be pushing snow more then 4 months out of the year!


----------



## Alaska Boss

Thanks again for all the comments,... but virtually the entire state of Alaska is in a snow drought this winter so far. Here we are now beginning December and all sorts of places still have virtually bare ground! Not in Valdez,... not even Thompson Pass,... one of the heaviest snowfall areas in all of North America has even enough snow to ride snowmobiles easily yet,.. what a difference from last year! The official snow depth for Valdez for the entire winter is currently at 7 inches (about 18cm),... which might be an all-time record for no snow at this point of the winter!

Where I live, I've got about 5" on the ground,... with every-day temps from -25° to -50°, ice fog in the valleys,... for most of the month of November. Daylight is getting pretty short, and the frost is going deep deep deep with no insulation on the ground. Someone asked about birds surviving here all winter in temps like that,... and they do,... and it is amazing how many of them can not only survive, but actually thrive,... and not freeze their feet & beaks, when they don't even have feathers on those parts,...

...... and no snow or breaks in this weather pattern for at least another week,...


----------



## 91AK250

i heard we could see some type of snow by mid next week maybe. these huge high pressure systems are screwing everything up!


----------



## hikeradk

91AK250;1526159 said:


> i heard we could see some type of snow by mid next week maybe. these huge high pressure systems are screwing everything up!


Last year we had nothing in the Tug Hill Region of NYS. I put my snow plow on twice and fortunately only had yearly contracts after making a job change and unloading the driveways I used to do. This year the lake effect potential could change that and I'll be posting pics like I did a few years ago with the massive snow dumps. Time will tell.


----------



## buildinon

We hit 70 degrees here in Chicago today!!! The two previous times in recorded weather history that has happened we ended up only having .3" and .4" of snow for the month of December the said on the news...if that happens only a few positive things can be said about it for us here...
1) More low ballers will be forced out of the buisness, as well as national and reginal contractors as they took a hit here this year. 
2) The companies with seasonal acct's are smiling.
3) We don't need the ice fishing gear yet, and can still get the boats out on the water to fish 

Bad news is, we don't have any snow


----------



## plowmaster07

Alaska Boss;1526148 said:


> Thanks again for all the comments,... but virtually the entire state of Alaska is in a snow drought this winter so far. Here we are now beginning December and all sorts of places still have virtually bare ground! Not in Valdez,... not even Thompson Pass,... one of the heaviest snowfall areas in all of North America has even enough snow to ride snowmobiles easily yet,.. what a difference from last year! The official snow depth for Valdez for the entire winter is currently at 7 inches (about 18cm),... which might be an all-time record for no snow at this point of the winter!
> 
> Where I live, I've got about 5" on the ground,... with every-day temps from -25° to -50°, ice fog in the valleys,... for most of the month of November. Daylight is getting pretty short, and the frost is going deep deep deep with no insulation on the ground. Someone asked about birds surviving here all winter in temps like that,... and they do,... and it is amazing how many of them can not only survive, but actually thrive,... and not freeze their feet & beaks, when they don't even have feathers on those parts,...
> 
> ...... and no snow or breaks in this weather pattern for at least another week,...


Great pictures as always AlaskaBoss! Thanks for sharing them. But I'm curious. at -25 to -50 (Deg F I'm assuming) day temps, how do your vehicles handle it? Do you just have to plug them in all the time? Stay safe out there this winter!


----------



## muffy189

Alaska Boss;1526148 said:


> Thanks again for all the comments,... but virtually the entire state of Alaska is in a snow drought this winter so far. Here we are now beginning December and all sorts of places still have virtually bare ground! Not in Valdez,... not even Thompson Pass,... one of the heaviest snowfall areas in all of North America has even enough snow to ride snowmobiles easily yet,.. what a difference from last year! The official snow depth for Valdez for the entire winter is currently at 7 inches (about 18cm),... which might be an all-time record for no snow at this point of the winter!
> 
> Where I live, I've got about 5" on the ground,... with every-day temps from -25° to -50°, ice fog in the valleys,... for most of the month of November. Daylight is getting pretty short, and the frost is going deep deep deep with no insulation on the ground. Someone asked about birds surviving here all winter in temps like that,... and they do,... and it is amazing how many of them can not only survive, but actually thrive,... and not freeze their feet & beaks, when they don't even have feathers on those parts,...
> 
> ...... and no snow or breaks in this weather pattern for at least another week,...


where is that picture taken from? its awesome


----------



## Alaskaforby4

It finally snowed! I see Valdez is getting a weeks worth as well. Its been a long wait!


----------



## wee alfie

subscribed, beautiful part of the world.


----------



## cet

It's nice to see the old trucks still alive.

That is a great picture.


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

nice pic i wish we had some of that


----------



## ladder6

Absolutely beautiful. Keep the pictures coming!


----------



## grnstripes

glad to see you back ab
hope the camera and computer hold up this year so we can continue to see those wonderfull pics


----------



## 2FAST4U

Very nice pics, looking forward to more this season!!


----------



## DieselSlug

Man, i thought it sucked for me when Alaska was getting all the snow last year and we didn't. It sucks twice as bad when nobody is getting any good amounts of snow.. I miss all the plow pictures..


----------



## 89Heaver

Hope all is well up there. Safe travels!


----------



## fordboy

this has been a goofy weather year all over


----------



## fordboy

I guess I should say last year.lol


----------



## nepatsfan

Awesome pictures, keep them coming!


----------



## Milwaukee

Enjoy see pictures of wilderness/snowThumbs Up


----------



## muffy189

AB how are you guys doing up there


----------



## mranum

Awesome pictures! Oh, and also subscribed so I don't miss a thing!


----------



## MatthewG

This thread is nothing like last year


----------



## nepatsfan

What happened to Alaska Boss? I look forward to looking at his pictures every year.


----------



## DScapes

winter is just not the same without an alaskaboss thread to follow :crying::salute::salute:


----------



## muffy189

I think AB fell off the face of the earth


----------



## nalegtx

still nothing?????...Hope he is ok up there....season 13-14 is right around the corner!!!!


----------



## muffy189

i hope so too


----------



## Willman940

I hear it snowed down that way a week or 2 ago.


----------



## BC Handyman

sounded like he might be getting into other things for work, maybe he taking a break from snow industry.


----------



## ByDesign

Alright...I know it was snowing there today. I have pictures from my cousin with a solid 4" of snow on the ground. Early September surprise!


----------



## nalegtx

snowed in Anchorage yesterday....coating to an inch or so......as far as i could see in a friends photo at least......just not going to be the same without AK=(....Hope all is well for him...and is he is taking a break i guess if anyone needs it it is AK...that guy puts in some crazy days up there


----------



## 91AK250

AKBOSS is alive!!! i just had a nice face to face conversation with him today! he came into town to get some boss parts from my work.

his computer died, hes been taking pics the whole time but no way to get them uploaded. he said he will try to get things back on track for the 13/14 season.

just wanted to update everyone that hes alive,kicking and still going to be plowing!


----------



## BC Handyman

great news, everyone will be happy, if you see him again, be sure to tell him he's been missed.


----------



## fordboy

We should take up a collection and pay pal him the money for a computer just to see the pics hes taken.


----------



## 91AK250

I don't think it has anything to do with money lol. Where he lives there are much bigger worries then a computer that's all.

don't worry guys, he looked in good health and i told him everyone was worried! He should be back in action soon. Said he drove through 5-6" of snow/slush on part of the highway coming into town.


----------



## BC Handyman

Good deal, thanks 91ak250 for the update, I know many will be happy! so you see any plowing yet this year?


----------



## 91AK250

too early in the season for me to see any plowable snow. its another 2-3 weeks off...but it has snowed here once already.


----------



## cet

That's good to hear. Not to many people would last a day or 2 without a computer.

I have 3 friends that still don't have cell phones.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Let's hope things calm down for him and he can start posting pics again.


----------



## Banksy

Thanks, 91AK! Very glad to hear he's well. His threads are my favorite part of this site.


----------



## mranum

Banksy;1651850 said:


> Thanks, 91AK! Very glad to hear he's well. His threads are my favorite part of this site.


+1 Thumbs Up


----------



## White Gardens

Who wants to get a fund together to purchase the Boss a new computer.

I've got 20 bucks towards it.



.......


----------



## RONK

91AK250,thank you forgetting in touch with AB,very glad to hear he's Ok,by the way,I very much enjoyed the pictures that you posted of th equipment mods you do for Alaska,hopefully you'll post more.Thanks.


----------



## NBI Lawn

White Gardens;1651874 said:


> Who wants to get a fund together to purchase the Boss a new computer.
> 
> I've got 20 bucks towards it.
> 
> .......


I like the idea and would chip in just to see his pictures...I don't think his issue is money though. Probably doesn't care that much is my guess.


----------



## joshg

Bring back Alaskaboss!


----------



## thesnowman269

The world went to crap when we lost Alaska boss regularly posting


----------

